# new fish



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

this guy goes ape sh*t!! follows the finger all over trying to bite it through the glass.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a nice little buttikoferi you have there









and also, I see feeders in the background.... please do not feed these fish feeders. their intestines are much longer than most other tropical fish and they require a diet that is mainly plant based with little protein. and if he is continuously fed hi protein foods there is a chance he could get a blockage and possibly die from it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Thats a nice little buttikoferi you have there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Nice save Lemmy

would be a shame to see a nice fish like that get
constapated and die.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks for the advice.

pellets are fine......right?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow awesome fish...........


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its purdy


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

thats a real cool looking fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Good looking little monster :nod: do you know they get massive?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

goingbig14 said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> pellets are fine......right?
> [snapback]785491[/snapback]​


Pellets are fine depending on what kind of pellets. Definitely mix in at least 50% plant matter in the diet, you'll see more impressive results from this as well.

That was a good spot Lemmy, guess that's why you're the member of the month!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Very nice! I like agression!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

goingbig14 said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> pellets are fine......right?
> [snapback]785491[/snapback]​


yes depending on the type of pellet. I would recomend vegetable based pellet or a good african cichlid pellet that is plant based. some other good ocasional things to feed them are krill, spirulina pellets, and they love veggie wafers too











acestro said:


> That was a good spot Lemmy, guess that's why you're the member of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're damn staright it is


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

you have a butterfucker muther fukker lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet ass fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..along time ago i use to have one that was a good 10-11 uinches..meanest fish i owned to date..i used to feed him carnivours pellets,algae wafflers and occasion feeders..

oh yeah and even fed him fuzzy's when my snake wouldn't eat them..he would tear them up..caution: i would definalty steer clear of doing this..i was a teenager and didn't know any better.







..but damn it would get a hold of them and ripping them like a dog with a chew toy..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

that is a great looking fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice..along time ago i use to have one that was a good 10-11 uinches..meanest fish i owned to date..i used to feed him carnivours pellets,algae wafflers and occasion feeders..
> 
> oh yeah and even fed him fuzzy's when my snake wouldn't eat them..he would tear them up..caution: i would definalty steer clear of doing this..i was a teenager and didn't know any better.
> 
> ...


must... fight temptation... to try that...


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

anyone else notice the fishes colors are different than most buttikoferis.
the ones ive seen are mostly black with white stripes while that one looks mostly white with black stripes.
heres a pic of the what im talking about
http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/...buttikoferi.htm


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice fish..Lemmy knows his stuff.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ty. said:


> anyone else notice the fishes colors are different than most buttikoferis.
> the ones ive seen are mostly black with white stripes while that one looks mostly white with black stripes.
> heres a pic of the what im talking about
> http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/...buttikoferi.htm
> [snapback]791339[/snapback]​


It's just stressed in the pic


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Incredible butti


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> It's just stressed in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention flash washes away colors *BIG TIME*

Also, Nice butt!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a cool fish


----------

